
Nikola outsourced batteries on truck prototype - gadnuk
https://www.ft.com/content/dc4b3e05-bf7c-482c-9241-5296dfb1d7b5
======
edoceo
[https://archive.is/rNFxx](https://archive.is/rNFxx)

------
eyeball
Useless. Paywall.

